# Solved: "dxva_sig.text" file on desktop



## alcosaint (Feb 2, 2006)

I keep getting a text file called "dxva_sig" on my desktop, which I think is after using Windows Media Player (v9.00.00.3250 on Windows XP Pro 2002 SP2). 

I have found 1 reference to this on google, but the solution described is way too techy for me. Can anyone tell me in (english) words of 2 or fewer syllables what I can do to stop this?????


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Does this help:

DXVA stands for DirectX Video Acceleration, and this file is apparently placed on your computer when you try play certain media content. If you haven't upgraded to Windows Media Player 10 yet, try that first, and update your video card drivers to the most recent version. 
There's a hotfix available on the Microsoft site, to enable DXVA support, if your video card supports it: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;888656


----------



## alcosaint (Feb 2, 2006)

I have just downloaded v10 of WMP and will if this works.


----------

